# Guitar Fetish is Good Peeps



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Just received my order from Guitar Fetish. It was my first time buying stuff from them. I placed my order over the holidays and they shipping it out on the 23rd, but because of the holidays and the fact that I paid for the absolute cheapest shipping, it just got here today. Still not bad.

What's awesome is that they sent the package with a declared value of $9 (there was about $50 worth of stuff in it) and labeled as "repair parts," not as retail goods, so I didn't have to pay any duty. 

Good selection, good prices and overall good service. I'll definitely use them again.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have read people knocking their service on other forums, but I have always had great luck with them as well. Jay has always answered my questions, and I have been very happy with their shipping times and the fact that they use USPS. I have always been satisfied with the products as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had reason recently to exchange a couple of notes with Jay Abend (pres of GFS) on a matter of personal relevance, and I have to say I was impressed with his ethics and attitude. I have not personally ordered from GFS, and will readily declare that folks can often have the best of intentions and still under-deliver. But as for being "good peeps", my vote is +1.

A recent magazine ad indicated some Burns-style pickups are now being carried (i.e., for you Brian May fans), but I see no trace of them on the website.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I had reason recently to exchange a couple of notes with Jay Abend (pres of GFS) on a matter of personal relevance, and I have to say I was impressed with his ethics and attitude. I have not personally ordered from GFS, and will readily declare that folks can often have the best of intentions and still under-deliver. But as for being "good peeps", my vote is +1.
> 
> A recent magazine ad indicated some Burns-style pickups are now being carried (i.e., for you Brian May fans), but I see no trace of them on the website.


http://store.guitarfetish.com/brrovisppicl.html

They have been up for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I liked the GFS products I have bought and agree wholeheartedly with your service comments...Jay is a great guy and always willing to make things work out for you!
-Mikey


----------

